# Windows 10: Werbefreies Solitär verursacht monatliche Kosten



## Gast1669461003 (30. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Windows 10: Werbefreies Solitär verursacht monatliche Kosten* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Windows 10: Werbefreies Solitär verursacht monatliche Kosten


----------



## USA911 (30. Juli 2015)

Windows as a Service.... und das könnte noch bei einigen anderen Sachen auch kommen, zumindest ist der Grundstein gelegt...


----------



## Rabowke (30. Juli 2015)

Selbst über einen Einmalpreis i.H.v. 1,49 EUR könnte man diskutieren, ob das sinnvoll bzw. berechtigt ist. Aber 10 EUR / Jahr für ein Minispiel?  

Niemals nie.


----------



## Spassbremse (30. Juli 2015)

Hm, nennt mich "Unke", aber ich frage mich schon die ganze Zeit, ob Microsoft nicht früher oder später noch so ein paar richtig dicke, fette Haken präsentieren wird.


----------



## Rabowke (30. Juli 2015)

Der Haken wird sein, dass MS Windows als Grundgerüst in der Form bebehalten wird und spätere Updates / Upgrades als "DLC" anbieten wird. In diese Richtung haben sie sich ja bereits schon geäußert.

Muss ja nicht verkehrt sein, ob ich nun Geld für eine neue Version, Windows 11, bezahle oder für ein umfangreiches Update, was im Grunde das gleiche ist, ist mir persönlich egal. Problematisch wird es nur, wenn bereits kleinste Features nur noch gg. Geld zu haben sind.


----------



## Spassbremse (30. Juli 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Problematisch wird es nur, wenn bereits kleinste Features nur noch gg. Geld zu haben sind.



Exakt das ist es ja, was ich befürchte. Microsoft "verschenkt" ja Windows 10 nicht aus purer Freigebigkeit, sondern dahinter steckt natürlich Kalkül, am Ende _*mehr*_​ zu verdienen, als das jetzt der Fall ist.


----------



## Worrel (30. Juli 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hm, nennt mich "Unke", aber ich frage mich schon die ganze Zeit, ob Microsoft nicht früher oder später noch so ein paar richtig dicke, fette Haken präsentieren wird.


Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente - Unke!


----------



## WeeFilly (30. Juli 2015)

Microsoft macht Windows jetzt also gamerfreundlicher - indem sie mir Handyspiele mit ABO anbieten?! Selten so gelacht. Made my day!


----------



## HarryHirsch50 (30. Juli 2015)

Noch ein Grund erstmal mit Win10 zu warten. Da werden im laufe des Jahres bestimmt noch mehr von den versteckten Kosten aufgedeckt. Wie Papa schon vor ~40 Jahren sagte : " Junge, merk dir , im Leben gibt´s Nix umsonst." Also bis jetzt hat mein alter Herr recht gehabt.


----------



## Rabowke (30. Juli 2015)

Luft?


----------



## Spassbremse (30. Juli 2015)

HarryHirsch50 schrieb:


> Noch ein Grund erstmal mit Win10 zu warten. Da werden im laufe des Jahres bestimmt noch mehr von den versteckten Kosten aufgedeckt. Wie Papa schon vor ~40 Jahren sagte : " Junge, merk dir , im Leben gibt´s Nix umsonst." Also bis jetzt hat mein alter Herr recht gehabt.




Oder, als Variation: 

"Wenn's nichts kostet, bist Du nicht der Kunde, sondern das Produkt."

EDIT:

@Rabowke, nicht zwingend. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (30. Juli 2015)

Klar ... Berliner Luft ist eben was ganz besonderes. Egal in welcher Hinsicht! 



Aber davon ab, mir kommt gerade in den Sinn, wir unterhalten uns hier bzgl. Kosten über eine Win 10 Version, die als Upgrade drüber gebügelt wird. Nur die ist, auf den ersten Blick, kostenfrei.

Was ist denn mit der Windows 10 Pro "Ladenversion"? Die kostet muntere 140-160 EUR, OEM PRO 64bit. D.h. hier greift die Argumentation "kostenlos" ja nicht mehr ... gibt es selbst dann noch die Aboversion von irgendwelchen Spielen?


----------



## BigKahuna01 (30. Juli 2015)

Also Minesweeper oder Solitair grundsätzlich zu entfernen und als kostenpflichtiges Addon anzubieten fänd ich sinnvoll. Ich hab weder das eine noch das andere je wirklich gespielt. Aber 10 Euro/ Jahr für die normale, werbefreie Variante von so nem Ramschspiel zu verlangen ist doch lächerlich. Wenn Microsoft damit das eigentliche Produkt, also das Betriebssystem, finanzieren will, dann soll Microsoft dafür Geld verlangen wie sie das immer getan haben. Ich will kein Betriebssystem auf Free2play-Spiel-Qualität mit einem Bezahlmodell wie ein free2play-Spiel.


----------



## moeykaner (30. Juli 2015)

[...]"doch finden sich im System immer mehr Möglichkeiten zum Geldausgeben."

Welche anderen Möglichkeiten ?


----------



## schweibi (30. Juli 2015)

Dann müssen sich diejenigen, welche ohne Solitär gar nicht auskommen, entweder die Werbung geben oder sich eine kosten- und werbefreie Variante eines anderen Anbieters genehmigen. Und wer noch ein älteres Windows besitzt, welches das Spiel von Haus aus enthält (also <=W7) könnte ja ausprobieren, ob die Prommdateien des älteren Solitär mit W10 kompatibel sind. Ansonsten: Blöd wer das bezahlt^^


----------



## haep2 (30. Juli 2015)

Also wer tatsächlich gedacht hat, MS würde einem Windows 10 einfach so ohne Hintergedanken schenken ist schon ordentlich blauäugig!

Windows 10 ist Free2Play. Auch Microsoft muss Geld verdienen und wird daher zukünftig über Apps zur Kasse bitten. Allerdings ist es natürlich fraglich, ob in Win10 die Metro Apps besser angenommen werden als in Windows 8...


----------



## shani (30. Juli 2015)

Wen zur Hölle interessiert Solitär? Wir sind nicht mehr in den 90ern (und schon damals war Minesweeper interessanter)...


----------



## Wut-Gamer (30. Juli 2015)

Ich tausche sicher kein funktionierendes Windows 7 gegen ein Free-2-Play-Windows ein...


----------



## Spruso (30. Juli 2015)

moeykaner schrieb:


> [...]"doch finden sich im System immer mehr Möglichkeiten zum Geldausgeben."
> 
> Welche anderen Möglichkeiten ?



Diese Ausssage hat mich auch stutzig / hellhörig gemacht. Welche anderen Möglichkeiten denn? Gibt es da schon konkrete Hinweise, oder ist das so eine Bild-Journalismus-Floskel?


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Juli 2015)

Hoffentlich gibt's den Mikrotransaktionstrend jetzt nicht noch beim Betriebssystem. 
Ich schätze aber mal, dass das eh bald geknackt wird und es Tipps und Tricks dazu im Internet gibt


----------



## Vociferous (30. Juli 2015)

> Wollt ihr die lästige Werbung loswerden



Stimmt die Werbung ist echt lästig, ich muss sogar runterscrollen um sie sehen zu können. Runterscrollen um Werbung in einer App anzuschauen, was eine Schweinerei!!!!!

Das sieht sieht stark nach einer machbarkeits Studie aus. Microsoft versucht vermutlich rauszufinden wie viel Sie auf diesem Weg an Geld bekommen. Wer Solitair spielen will muss nicht blechen. Das ganze ist das typische Verhalten das man von App Anbietern kennt egal ob ios, Android oder WinPhone.


----------



## Corlagon (30. Juli 2015)

Spruso schrieb:


> Diese Ausssage hat mich auch stutzig / hellhörig gemacht. Welche anderen Möglichkeiten denn? Gibt es da schon konkrete Hinweise, oder ist das so eine Bild-Journalismus-Floskel?



ich würde das nicht in lächerliche ziehen. hört sich für mich logisch an. 

zuerst sagt mircosoft, dass es nach windows 10 kein neues windows im klassischen sinn mehr geben wird (zusätzliche upgrade-motivation). anschließend "verschenkt" man windows 10 an nutzer vorheriger versionen (die trotz allem kostenpflichtig waren). somit etabliert man die basis relativ zeitnah. werbung (teilweise vollbild) gibt es vorerst "nur" in solitär(?). dank update-zwang ließe sich das theoretisch aber überall "nachrüsten", beispielsweise im browser.

könnte dann so laufen wie beispielsweise auf gamestar. mit werbung umsonst oder ohne werbung mit abo. laut agb wird von windows alles mögliche und unmögliche an daten abgefragt und synchronisiert(!). somit kann jedermanns identität zweifelsfrei nachgewiesen werden, sofern man seinen computer am internet angeschlossen hat (drm). deswegen sollten nur erfahrene it-menschen "hacks" am OS (siehe post#20) in erwägung ziehen, weil microsoft den unvorsichtigen laien anhand der gesammelten daten eine straftat nachweisen könnte. damit könnte microsoft die strafverfolgungsbehörden durchaus zum handeln zwingen.

das "kostenlose" upgrade könnte sich im nachhinein also als trojanisches pferd erweisen.

klingt zuerst paranoid, ist aber durchaus plausibel. ich sage aber NICHT, dass es so kommen MUSS.


----------



## BiJay (30. Juli 2015)

Kommt denn auch Werbung ohne Internet? Wenn nicht, wäre die Lösung relativ einfach.


----------



## KiIlBiIl (30. Juli 2015)

War das erste was ich deinstalliert habe...


----------



## kuros23 (30. Juli 2015)

*Windows 7 Games bei windows 10 nutzen*

die windows 7 Spiele lassen sich problemlos nach Windows 8 und 8.1 kopieren und nutzen. dafür gibt es auch komplette Installer, die alle benötigten Dateien und registryeinträge sowie shortcuts erstellen. Der installer müßte auch unter Windows 10 laufen. Hier der Link: http://www.windows-8-futter.de/spiele-installieren.html
oder als bequemen Installer:http://www.mediafire.com/download/q...s-7-Games-For-Windows-8-8.1-32-and-64-bit.zip


----------



## Spruso (31. Juli 2015)

Corlagon schrieb:


> ich würde das nicht in lächerliche ziehen



Das war auch nicht meine Absicht. Aber "finden sich immer mehr ... im System" klang für mich danach, als hätte man bereits weitere solcher "Freemium" Inhalte in Windows 10 gefunden. 

Wenn ja, hätte mich an der Stelle interessiert, welche. Wenn nein, dann ist es eine Bild-Floskel, weil es so beschrieben wird, als wäre es schon eine Tatsache obwohl man nur spekuliert.

Ich stimme mit dir überein, dass Microsoft hier vermutlich etwas testet, aber wenn es noch keine konkreten Funktionen oder Hinweise dafür im System gibt, hätte man das nicht so formulieren dürfen.


----------



## ancalagonz (31. Juli 2015)

Naja Solitär hätte man verbieten sollen. Es stört bloß bei der Arbeit. Und es hat ja eigentlich nichts mit Windows selbst zu tun. Es ist ein extra.


----------



## Vordack (31. Juli 2015)

Immer Butter bei den Fischen...

Solitär kann man doch kostenlos spielen, nur ohne Werbung eben nicht, wo ist das Problem?

...und wenn MS etwas kostenpflichtig anbietet dann holt man sich eben ein Freeware Pendant, sind sowieso meistens besser.


----------



## Loosa (31. Juli 2015)

KiIlBiIl schrieb:


> War das erste was ich deinstalliert habe...



Kein PC-Gamer der etwas auf sich hält wird sich lange mit Solitär beschäftigen.

Aber unterschätzt mal nicht die geballte Macht der SekretärInnen dieser Welt! Vielleicht ist das nur bei uns so, aber immer mal wieder kann man beobachten wie ein paar Karten nur unzureichend unter einem Excel-Sheet verborgen sind, und die Damen und Herren der Büroverwaltung anfangen wildbeschäftigt herumzuklicken wenn sie das bemerken. 

Auf Firmensystemen kommen dann mehrere Faktoren zusammen die Microsoft in die Hände spielen. Dank IT-Abteilung lässt sich nicht einfach irgendeine kostenlose Alternative auf dem Rechner installieren. Und Sekretärinnen haben die Einkaufsmacht um das Abo still und heimlich abzuschließen. Bildschirmfüllende Werbung könnte nämlich, im falschen Moment eingespielt, sehr peinlich werden.

Ich muss sagen, dass ich Microsoft so perfekt geplante Hinterhältigkeit gar nicht zugetraut hätte. Wohl möglich, dass sich Solitär zu MS' größter Geldkuh entwickeln wird.


----------



## Vordack (31. Juli 2015)

@Loosa: dann fragt man einfach den freundlichen Admin von nebenan daß schnell zu installieren


----------

